# The Mozart Forum



## Minona

Hello, I think it's okay to mention a forum devoted to one composer, so... I wonder if anyone knows what's happened to 'The Mozart Forum'...?

The forum section has not been active for months now, and I just wonder why it would need to close down, and if it is permanent. 

There was some really in-depth stuff on there and it's a shame. I used to enjoy looking things up, because I'm interested in that period too.

Thanks


----------



## poconoron

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, it seems to be gone, along with the extensive library, with some excellent articles by some of the greatest Mozartians of today. I was told by an esteemed member here that their site was hacked by some Syrian terrorist nuts and rendered unavailable to the owners. I've seen other sites hacked by the same people, but the Mozart Forum hadn't enough defenses to fend them off. I miss the place too...


----------



## Guest

I wish I had known about that forum. It sounds like something I would enjoy. But I really wonder why anyone would attack it. The concept sounds pretty harmless and politically neutral to me.


----------



## Kieran

Jerome said:


> I wish I had known about that forum. It sounds like something I would enjoy. But I really wonder why anyone would attack it. The concept sounds pretty harmless and politically neutral to me.


I think hackers just send a bleep out there and it attacks anything. It was a good forum, but not too active, and more concerned with academia than, say, threads about what we were listening too, etc. But there were a lot of people on there who knew their Wolfie, you know? They make my obsessiveness look like carelessness. They know what coloured socks he wore when he first performed K466, where he bought them and how long before his big toe bust outta them.

I loved the articles section, near enough every work got a grilling. I hope they have them backed up somewhere, because some of the site is retrievable and only the forum and library is gone, far as I can see. I'd post a link, but I think that might not be allowed here, but it's easily found by Googling Mozart Forum...


----------



## Flamme

Jihaddis h8 Mozart??? Maybe because his music calms them down instead of infuriating


----------



## Guest

Cool. Thanks. Sounds like interesting reading anyway. I suppose I wouldn't participate too much for fear I might look stupid.


----------



## Kieran

I didn't participate much, but I liked to read. Occasionally there'd be an academics spat, which was great! :lol:


----------



## Blake

Flamme said:


> Jihaddis h8 Mozart??? Maybe because his music calms them down instead of infuriating


Is this peace and joy I'm feeling? Ahh, I hate that Wolfie guy.


----------



## trazom

Obviously, by having a website devoted to his discussion, Mozart was being overrated. So they needed to take it down.


----------



## Kieran

trazom said:


> Obviously, by having a website devoted to his discussion, Mozart was being overrated. So they needed to take it down.


Did you know this site, trazom?


----------



## ahammel

Kieran said:


> Yeah, it seems to be gone, along with the extensive library, with some excellent articles by some of the greatest Mozartians of today. I was told by an esteemed member here that their site was hacked by some Syrian terrorist nuts and rendered unavailable to the owners.


And that's why you keep backups, boys and girls. Google probably remembers the articles, though, if they were visible without signing up. Has anybody tried the wayback machine?

I think somebody's pulling somebody's leg about the Syrian terrorists.


----------



## trazom

Kieran said:


> Did you know this site, trazom?


Of course! There was always something to learn over there.


----------



## Kieran

trazom said:


> Of course! There was always something to learn over there.


Did you post there? I was there under the same name as here, ie, my name. I agree, there was always something to learn. I particularly liked Dennis Pajot's articles, and Ron Hunter's posts. I hope that somehow the site can be resurrected. It was a wonderful facility for those of us who are Mozart-centric in our tastes...


----------



## Flamme

Vesuvius said:


> Is this peace and joy I'm feeling? Ahh, I hate that Wolfie guy.


Thou art the blasphemer!


----------



## OldGuy

Mozart Forum was the victim of a few things. Changing versions of the PHP software made the library and forum unstable. The forum could have been saved with about a $500 investment. The company that had written the library of articles software had gone out of business so there was no update available for changing versions of PHP at any price short of a custom replacement program. Right as this was coming to a head the site was hacked by unknown individuals and the web hosting service which was supposed to keep a series of backups only kept one. After the hack they backed up the now missing website and in the process wiped the prior back up, the only one they had. Due to changes in software over the years it was not possible to re-install from local backups.

I had enough of the expense and the work. The forum database still exists and for a new software investment of about $500 the forum portion could be brought back but the library of articles is gone, and new webpages to surround the forum page could be built again. If anyone is interested you can reply here.


----------



## brianvds

Minona said:


> Hello, I think it's okay to mention a forum devoted to one composer, so... I wonder if anyone knows what's happened to 'The Mozart Forum'...?


Perhaps it died suddenly and very prematurely? Possibly because of a hacker attack from members of the Salieri Forum?


----------



## hpowders

As long as they leave the Persichetti Forum alone.


----------



## Minona

Hello, I think the forum database is the more irreplaceable thing (?) so it's great that it exists! Perhaps if you could find a passionate enough Mozart enthusiast who also knew about such technical matters, it could be up and running. Also, consider setting up a donations webpage at Mozartforum.com address. It should only cost a few dollars a year for the domain address, and the webpage can be free. 

It really shouldn't need to cost anything nowadays, except for the domain.


----------



## Potiphera

https://app.box.com/s/n51nbd5u9ii2f6na1n2g

Does anyone know this little piece from a Mozart Minuet please.

At first I thought it was from Mozart's Magic Flute, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Littlesausage

*HI Kieran.*



Kieran said:


> Did you post there? I was there under the same name as here, ie, my name. I agree, there was always something to learn. I particularly liked Dennis Pajot's articles, and Ron Hunter's posts. I hope that somehow the site can be resurrected. It was a wonderful facility for those of us who are Mozart-centric in our tastes...


You are correct, some members of the Mozart Forum posted intimate details that I wasn't interested to know, like the color of Mozart's socks, etc.

However, there were many who had advanced knowledge about Mozart's music and his life. I learned as much as if I had attended college courses on the life and talents of the greatest composer who ever lived.
I can remember Counterpoint, Jose Miguel, Ron, Dan, and others whose nicknames I forgot already. I doubt if the forum will ever return and I will continue to miss it very much!!!:


----------



## Albert7

I have the Murray Perahia Mozart piano concertos to listen to soon.


----------



## hpowders

I belive anyone who loves the Mozart keyboard concertos owes it to himself to get one of the fortepiano performances with Bilson or van Immerseel.

It makes sense to me to hear these works played on the instrument for which they were composed.


----------



## Guest

Littlesausage said:


> You are correct, some members of the Mozart Forum posted intimate details that I wasn't interested to know, like the color of Mozart's socks, etc.
> 
> *However, there were many who had advanced knowledge about Mozart's music* and his life. I learned as much as if I had attended college courses on the life and talents of the greatest composer who ever lived.
> I can remember Counterpoint, Jose Miguel, Ron, Dan, and others whose nicknames I forgot already. I doubt if the forum will ever return and I will continue to miss it very much!!!:


Dear LittleSaucisson, there were for sure many on that (sadly) defunct forum who had advanced knowledge of Mozart's music, but some of the posters you name had only a fleeting 'Wikipedia' grasp of that particular master.


----------



## Haydn man

albertfallickwang said:


> I have the Murray Perahia Mozart piano concertos to listen to soon.


Deep joy awaits you


----------



## Kieran

Littlesausage said:


> You are correct, some members of the Mozart Forum posted intimate details that I wasn't interested to know, like the color of Mozart's socks, etc.
> 
> However, there were many who had advanced knowledge about Mozart's music and his life. I learned as much as if I had attended college courses on the life and talents of the greatest composer who ever lived.
> I can remember Counterpoint, Jose Miguel, Ron, Dan, and others whose nicknames I forgot already. I doubt if the forum will ever return and I will continue to miss it very much!!!:


That's right, it was a great resource. I still have it bookmarked but, alas, I can't see it coming back. Like I said, I hope the articles have been saved and reappear someplace. I remember being at a violin sonata concert a few years back, K377 was to be the Mozart offering, but inexplicably they broke programme and performed K379. A gentleman in the seat in from of me waved his own private programme dismissively - he had Denis Pajot's notes on K377.

It was a wonderful site, and the names you mention above are just a few who really knew their stuff. Tiago was another, and unfortunately like yourself, I've started to forget some names...


----------



## ArtMusic

Great idea - this is why we are truely here - to talk about old classical music. Mozart is one of the rulers of them all.


----------



## hpowders

Old people talking about old classical music. Nothing like it!


----------



## Jose Miguel

Post deleted. Reason: duplicated text. Sorry.


----------



## Jose Miguel

Kieran said:


> That's right, it was a great resource. I still have it bookmarked but, alas, I can't see it coming back. Like I said, I hope the articles have been saved and reappear someplace. I remember being at a violin sonata concert a few years back, K377 was to be the Mozart offering, but inexplicably they broke programme and performed K379. A gentleman in the seat in from of me waved his own private programme dismissively - he had Denis Pajot's notes on K377.
> 
> It was a wonderful site, and the names you mention above are just a few who really knew their stuff. Tiago was another, and unfortunately like yourself, I've started to forget some names...


Hi, Kieran and Littlesausage.

I also miss the forum. And some of you .

I registered here just to have contact with you again.

Best regards (and thanks for the nice words).


----------



## fjf

Albert7 said:


> I have the Murray Perahia Mozart piano concertos to listen to soon.


+1!!!. Good idea!!.


----------



## Littlesausage

Hi Jose Miguel!!

I apologize for the delay in answering your greeting. I am still heartbroken about losing the Mozart Forum and hope that it will return one good day. Aun vives en España y continuas escuchando la musica de Mozart? I am listening a CD of the great Kiri Te Kanawa "Mozart arias" and specifically K-505 "Ch'io mi scordi di te. Non temer, amato bene". This piece was widely discussed on the forum, remember??

Yo tube problemas de salud muy graves y casi muero en 2011. Estuve en el hospital ER 10 dias y 9 en recuperacion. 

Espero tu respuesta estimado amigo.

littlesausage (Bert).


----------



## hpowders

^^^ Despiértame cuando se está hablando Inglés de nuevo!


----------



## Kieran

Hey Bert!

I can't see it coming back now but this forum has had more Mozart traffic recently. Hope you're keeping well! :tiphat:


----------



## Klaunstance

Hi Jose Miguel, Kieran and Littlesausage,

I miss the Mozartforum as well. I used to post there under the name 'Laura'. I thought you might be interested in this website:
https://sites.google.com/site/mozartdocuments/

I also saw earlier in this discussion a post by Old Guy and it more or less suggested that the forum could maybe be brought back. This post was not recent. Did anybody investigate that option?

best regards


----------



## atsizat

I am listening to the first movement of Mozart's 40th symphony right now. What I don't understand about Mozart is why Mozart didn't stick to composing music like this. What were all those major key works for? I don't understand that. They were quite unlike his 40th symphony. There are 2 different Mozarts, major key Mozart, minor key Mozart. They are 2 different people.


----------



## Kieran

Klaunstance said:


> Hi Jose Miguel, Kieran and Littlesausage,
> 
> I miss the Mozartforum as well. I used to post there under the name 'Laura'. I thought you might be interested in this website:
> https://sites.google.com/site/mozartdocuments/
> 
> I also saw earlier in this discussion a post by Old Guy and it more or less suggested that the forum could maybe be brought back. This post was not recent. Did anybody investigate that option?
> 
> best regards


Hi Laura!

Its great to see you again. I vaguely remember the name "Dexter Edge" but I was hoping to see something by Denis Pajot too. I don't know if anyone investigated ways of getting the site back. These hackers wreaked havoc, didn't they? It was a wonderful site with committed and informative members, and now look at how it ended up. A real pity.

Hope you're keeping well! :tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri

It's hard to believe there is no dedicated Mozart forum - I would certainly join up.

In the meantime - TC is a lively place to trade appreciation with fellow fans.


----------



## Kieran

stomanek said:


> It's hard to believe there is no dedicated Mozart forum - I would certainly join up.
> 
> In the meantime - TC is a lively place to trade appreciation with fellow fans.


It was a great site: articles, the forum, plus that's where I discovered this little gem: Radio Mozart....


----------



## Klaunstance

Hey Kieran,

Good to see you are still active. Yes a real pity about the forum. I used to read it almost every day. Another active Mozart scholar you can find here: http://michaelorenz.blogspot.co.uk/
There are some real interesting posts, for example: http://michaelorenz.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/joseph-langes-mozart-portrait.html. Michael used to post a lot on the forum. 
I hope you are keeping well too!


----------



## Kieran

Klaunstance said:


> Hey Kieran,
> 
> Good to see you are still active. Yes a real pity about the forum. I used to read it almost every day. Another active Mozart scholar you can find here: http://michaelorenz.blogspot.co.uk/
> There are some real interesting posts, for example: http://michaelorenz.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/joseph-langes-mozart-portrait.html. Michael used to post a lot on the forum.
> I hope you are keeping well too!


Thanks again! I remember Michael, I just can't remember his nickname. But it's great to get some sturdy literature on our favourite composer.

You'll enjoy this site, if you hang around. It's a good knowledgeable one, friendly too :tiphat:


----------



## Littlesausage

Hello Kieran,

I will try to participate in this forum as often as I can to stay in touch with "old" members of the Mozart forum. It was pleasure to hear from you.

Bert.


----------



## Littlesausage

Hi Laura,

I also read the post that you are referring to. However, most of the data was lost by hackers that made it impossible to bring it back. I still think that is not impossible to restore the forum. 

Bert.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Might not have everything archived, but: http://web.archive.org/web/20140105120133/http://mozartforum.com/


----------



## Jose Miguel

Littlesausage said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I also read the post that you are referring to. However, most of the data was lost by hackers that made it impossible to bring it back. I still think that is not impossible to restore the forum.
> 
> Bert.


Hi Bert, Kieran... and Laura!!! (I remember you!).

I am very happy to meet you again.

Not all of Mozartforum is lost. I kept all items in pdf, and many page content, such as photos, articles, etc ... It is in a DVD in my house 

Of course I'm listening to Mozart. Everyday. I'm glad, Bert, that you 've recovered. I remembered that you had a bad time, an illness. I'm glad for your recovery.

Laura, I know that page. Thank you very much for sharing it, anyway.

I am so happy right now. And... well... maybe one day we will have another Mozartforum online again. It will be never the same, but.

Best regards, my friends. Let´s talk!!!


----------



## Kieran

Hey Jose!

Whats a day without some Mozart? Most likely a day I slept it out and didn't wake up at all. Glad you kept all that stuff! Have you been in touch with the owners of the site to see if they wanted to resurrect it?


----------



## joachim

I arrive by chance on your forum, looking for news of the late Mozartforum. I did not participate much because I am French, and I do not know much English. Nevertheless I liked the articles of Ron Hubbard or Dennis Pajot, which I translated by Google!

What a pity that terrorists took revenge on Mozart.

I therefore register on your forum with pleasure.

If there are members who speak French, I presume that there is a Mozart forum: http://www.ron3.fr/ but it does not have much activity.


----------



## Kieran

Hi Joachim,

Yeah, that old forum is sorely missed. Especially the articles you mentioned. I wonder if they're available elsewhere?


----------



## Taggart

Try the wayback machine - https://web.archive.org/web/*/mozartforum


----------



## SixFootScowl

Never heard of the Mozart forum, but then never looked for one on that composer. I do know of a Beethoven forum, and am a member, but rarely go there because there is little activity, sometimes for days, and I went there to discuss Beethoven, and it seems they discuss mostly classical music in general and not much Beethoven for a site dedicated to Beethoven. Oh well, all the more reason to be here at TC where we have tons of action and great discussions.


----------



## joachim

Taggart said:


> Try the wayback machine - https://web.archive.org/web/*/mozartforum


Many thanks, Taggart :tiphat:

Even if it is a bit difficult to find one, we still manage to find certain pages, such as the comments of the list of Köchel numbers


----------



## joachim

Florestan, I think I remember your participation as a member of the forum "Beethoven en français".

The site still exists, but the forum has been deleted.

I recommend this site for lovers of Beethoven, whose texts are, according to the choice, in French, English, Spanish and Italian


----------



## SixFootScowl

joachim said:


> Florestan, I think I remember your participation as a member of the forum "Beethoven en français".
> 
> The site still exists, but the forum has been deleted.
> 
> I recommend this site for lovers of Beethoven, whose texts are, according to the choice, in French, English, Spanish and Italian


Nope. It was a different forum. And on the Beethoven forum I have a different user name.


----------



## bellbottom

you mean this forum is ending.....when?


----------



## Pugg

bellbottom said:


> you mean this forum is ending.....when?


Never .................


----------



## Guest002

Rather late to the party, I realise, but just wanted to mention that I am doing my best to re-purpose all the material found in the Köchel catalogue table of the original Mozartforum. I came across it on the Wayback Machine when preparing my own 'new catalogue' of Mozart's works and felt that there was scholarly material a-plenty there which needed to be preserved -and made more useful by including it in a proper, searchable database. I have rarely carried it across word-for-word, but the gist of any notes about a work, together with any specific publication references, have been.

The new catalogue is available at my website.

In wanting to get away from Köchel's original chronological conception of the catalogue, I've broken it down instead into 8 thematic sections, each of which is then ordered by the K⁶ numbering. At the moment, only sections 1 to 6 are complete (with notes etc from the old forum ported across to the new database). But work is about to start on Section 7 (the chamber works) and I'm hoping to have the entire thing complete before the end of March.

I would certainly welcome any contributions or corrections where I've got hold of completely the wrong end of the stick! Some of the debate about particular works was ...er, rather obscure to anyone who, like me, is a bit of a newbie as far as Mozart is concerned, for example!


----------



## tonisq

Hello
I'm new to this forum, so i don't know If here is the right place to ask. 
I have an old photocopy with a mozart sonatina but i dont know its koechel number
Does anybody recognize it?







I'm including a snapshot of the first 2 line

thanks!


----------



## tonisq

Hello
I'm new to this forum, so i don't know If here is the right place to ask. 
I have an old photocopy with a mozart sonatina but i dont know its koechel number
Does anybody recognize it?
View attachment 132449

I'm including a snapshot of the first 2 line

thanks!


----------



## Fabulin

I find it fascinating that some people joined this forum only to write a few posts to people they knew from other forums, and then left.

Also, their letter style of writing is so funny. They must have come from the 18th century!


----------



## Kieran

Fabulin said:


> I find it fascinating that some people joined this forum only to write a few posts to people they knew from other forums, and then left.
> 
> Also, their letter style of writing is so funny. They must have come from the 18th century!


Well, it was an old forum... :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

There is a forum devoted to Beethoven, but they seem to like to discuss Mozart. No way will this forum ever compete with TC so I am posting it.

https://www.gyrix.com/forums/


----------

